# N-EXT in the heat?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

With the heatwave, is anybody applying any of the standard N-EXT products?


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

I'll be putting down rgs and dethatch


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I've been slacking real bad with that. Since I'm going about 7 days between mowing right now, I want to put it down but these 90° days made me hesitant.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Why would you hesitate? To the best of my knowledge there's nothing in the next products that should be cause for concern


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Not sure. I know it wouldn't cause any damage, but haven't done much to the lawn in the last few weeks.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Most are low N and foliar, or watered in the next morning.

Apply after 6pm, close to sun down, after temps are cool, and then water the following morning.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MassHole Okay.


----------



## PompousPilot (Sep 19, 2018)

The hotter the weather the better for dthatch. Rgs and micro green I believe say to apply under *85 degrees


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@PompousPilot thanks for the heads up.


----------

